# Einszett Extra Paintwork Cleaner / Ultra Paint Polish



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

i know ur on holiday so no rush for an answer mate but its this any good for working by hand?


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

does anyone know?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe you can work this product by hand, yes. 

Johnny


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

johnny thanks, my aunts car is shocking might order some when i arrange a time with her!


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

You can apply it by hand, _but_ it will leave marring in my own experience. You'll probably need to follow it up with the Paint Polish too.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

cheers tyke


----------

